# Truck needs a diet



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Went and picked up my blade and ballast then loaded up some scrap and went to the scrap yard where they weigh you in and out. My F250 xcab long bed diesel with the Boss 
9' and 500# full tank and me went over the scale at just over #9600. Truck is GVWR at 8800# so i am over weight for the winter.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

just about every 3/4 ton truck with a plow and a sander is overweight. my f-350 needs to lose about 2000lbs to make it usefull legally.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

that is why my trucks are registered for 11,000 lbs. 
if you go by the gvw on the b pillar, they are overweight sitting there with a full tank of fuel.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I know i was just suprised it wa sover 9k. I am plated to 12k so i only have to worry about a "unsafe vehicle ticket" if the cop wants to really be a dick for being over on GVWR. If they see the higher plate (D) they usually pass on writing a ticket. They love to see guys with a (B #8000) plate.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i though b tags were 6k in illinois? if they are 8 im at 8017 in the winter wo we are good!


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

B tags are 8k Great for most 1500 or 1/2 ton trucks. By law in IL the truck is suppose to be plated for the GVWR on the door tag not by the empty weight. All 3/4 and 1 tons need to have at least D plates. The newer F350 DRW with the tow boss package needs a E plate and the F450 tow boss actually need a F to be legal here.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

nevrnf;1106198 said:


> B tags are 8k Great for most 1500 or 1/2 ton trucks. By law in IL the truck is suppose to be plated for the GVWR on the door tag not by the empty weight. All 3/4 and 1 tons need to have at least D plates. The newer F350 DRW with the tow boss package needs a E plate and the F450 tow boss actually need a F to be legal here.


geez i guess i should look into some d plates, mine came in at about 7850 a few months ago, outfitted for snow ill be right around 9k. suprised they dont say anything when you apply for plates and they send ya b plates on a 3/4 or 1 ton. have a feeling cops are gonna be out in full force hittin plowers this year for weight since they are hammering everyone for everything else these days


----------



## Welderguy24 (Dec 30, 2007)

In MN, 1/2 tons and 3/4 tons are just a regular plate, no weights. 1 tons amd up you have to have the commercial style plates. My 350 is plated at 15,000#, which is the G sticker if i remember right.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

its all about money


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

metallihockey88;1106209 said:


> geez i guess i should look into some d plates, mine came in at about 7850 a few months ago, outfitted for snow ill be right around 9k. suprised they dont say anything when you apply for plates and they send ya b plates on a 3/4 or 1 ton. have a feeling cops are gonna be out in full force hittin plowers this year for weight since they are hammering everyone for everything else these days


looks like next year when i get my sticker ill have them change the rating on my eagle scout plates since it is only b plated!


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

nevrnf;1106198 said:


> B tags are 8k Great for most 1500 or 1/2 ton trucks. By law in IL the truck is suppose to be plated for the GVWR on the door tag not by the empty weight. All 3/4 and 1 tons need to have at least D plates. The newer F350 DRW with the tow boss package needs a E plate and the F450 tow boss actually need a F to be legal here.


No E truck plates in Illinois

Just my .02¢


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

You dont HAVE to run a bigger plate neccesarily. If your weights are right you can run a smaller plate (example, you can run a D plate on a ford f 550 so long as you can keep the weight correct)


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

cosgo;1125214 said:


> You dont HAVE to run a bigger plate neccesarily. If your weights are right you can run a smaller plate (example, you can run a D plate on a ford f 550 so long as you can keep the weight correct)


If you're running with the chassis cab only and nothing more. For instance, base curb weight on a MY 08 F550 4x4 with the 6.4 PSD manual trans and 141" WB is 7810 lbs.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cosgo;1125214 said:


> You dont HAVE to run a bigger plate neccesarily. If your weights are right you can run a smaller plate (example, you can run a D plate on a ford f 550 so long as you can keep the weight correct)


That is tough to do with a 3/4ton pickup with a plow though. I rolled my buddies truck across the scale a couple of nights ago, and his 2001 Chevy 2500HD regular cab lang box with a 6.0 gasser with a western 8.6ft unimount weights in at 7,920. That is with the fuel tank on less than 1/4. If you fill that tank up or somone else gets in the truck for that matter, he is over his 8,000lb plates.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PabstBlueRibbon;1107460 said:


> looks like next year when i get my sticker ill have them change the rating on my eagle scout plates since it is only b plated!


I don't think that they can. 8,000lb is the most that you can get on an passenger or b-truck plate. You will have to switch to a commerical plate to get a 12,000lb plate. (welcome to the saftey lane every 6 months.)


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Philbilly2;1125361 said:


> I don't think that they can. 8,000lb is the most that you can get on an passenger or b-truck plate. You will have to switch to a commerical plate to get a 12,000lb plate. (welcome to the saftey lane every 6 months.)


Unless you get D.O.T. numbers for the truck. Then it's once a year.

Just my .02¢


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

I wasn't saying anyone should run out and get derated plates or anything, I was just pointing out that as long as you maintain your vehicles gvwr the plate is a user chosen value. I run multiple trucks (pick up trucks) with plates ranging from 8000 - 26000 lb plates on them. It all depends on what you're doing with them (pulling trailers, etc)


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

here in jersey, we have passenger, commercial, and passenger at commercial fee plates. 
you set the weight limit, not the state. 
when i first got my 88, they tried giving me 5000 lb gvw plates. i told the girl that was nuts, the truck weighs over 8,000 lbs empty. she looked at me like i was an idiot and said pickups are lighter than cars. you don't need any more than a 5,000 lb plate.

thankfully they have restructured the motor vehicle commission, and now have people with brains behind the counters.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

My F-350 with no blade or weight weighs about 8,000lbs. GVWR is 11,400lbs......plated to 12,000lbs.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

tjctransport;1105638 said:


> that is why my trucks are registered for 11,000 lbs.
> if you go by the gvw on the b pillar, they are overweight sitting there with a full tank of fuel.


how can you change that ? I thought they just go by the vin

I plan on getting a dump insert to haul firewood and material and that will easy put me over the 8800gvwr

I am in NJ as well


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

cosgo;1125454 said:


> I wasn't saying anyone should run out and get derated plates or anything, I was just pointing out that as long as you maintain your vehicles gvwr the plate is a user chosen value. I run multiple trucks (pick up trucks) with plates ranging from 8000 - 26000 lb plates on them. It all depends on what you're doing with them (pulling trailers, etc)


Technically NO. The law is the plate has to be rated high enough to cover the max load (GVWR) of the truck. If you buy a F550 and never put anything in it and just use it for transportation you still can not plate it with a B. This has always been the law. The state has not been enforcing this for years. Now they are. It is a easy ticket to enforce and will generate revenue for the city and state as you will be eligable to get Multiple tickets. You would be in violation for
1 Improper plate.
2 Overweight
3 No safty sticker
That stop could easily add up to a thousand dollars depending on what you are carrying or towing and how much you are overweight.


----------

